# some new pics of my car



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)




----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Looks clean Bro, nice wheels!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> Looks clean Bro, nice wheels!


thanks alot man, black se wheels > * , haha j/k, 

note: i switched up the servers so i could show the bigger versions of the pics for your viewing pleasure


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not too shabby, painting your stock alloys adds such a good look to the car and the black on red really works well for you! now I just wish I could clean my car that nicely for my photos


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice b14. the black wheels look tight, just add some se-r skirts and ull be set! i think "the gimp" has a set for sale and they are already red pm him.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

The tints, black wheels and stealth corners/headlight looks nice and it match. Nica car.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks for all the nice comments guys, im workin on gettin the ser sides right now, and also cf hood and 17's are on the way


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good like always. :thumup:

The black painted rims make the tires look a lot smaller then they really are.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Finally got your tints huh  
Also, your car looks a lot higher now. Compared to when I saw you cruising on hwy 50, you had that thing slammed! Bouncing all over the place


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hmm.. where in orlando is that??


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> Also, your car looks a lot higher now. Compared to when I saw you cruising on hwy 50, you had that thing slammed! Bouncing all over the place


haha, well if its any higher at all, its less then half an inch in the front maybe, i raised it up like a hair, so its still slammed, maybe it just looks higher in the pics, and ya i hate these damn roads around here, there horrible, my poor poor agx's


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> Hmm.. where in orlando is that??


not actually in orlando, its under the st johns river bridge, i guess it would be considered sanford, i thought it was a cool spot to snap some pics


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet car ! what exhaust / muffler do you have and what the size?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

> sweet car ! what exhaust / muffler do you have and what the size?


thanks man, the muffler is a ractive with a 4 inch tip i beleive and its got full catback 2 1/4 piping


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u dont happen to know the canister size do you?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

nah i dont really know the exact measurements of the muffler, you can probably get them off their site or some site that sells ractive stuff, all in all i would say im very happy with the product, ive had it for like a year now i guess and its been awesome


----------

